# [HELP] Map Update Premium West 2015-2 - USB Data not readable?



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

McMarv said:


> Did somebody knows, what "steuern_mnand_repair" at tool32 "cic" stands for??
> 
> I have in "cic" and "cicm" no command like "steuern_navi_map" to format map data...
> 
> Thanks


Did you manage to fix this issue?


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

McMarv said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i need some help...
> 
> ...


Did you used a "Lifetime FSC code", it seems the Lifetime FSC Code might trigger this.


----------



## larry_bml (Jan 15, 2011)

Any solution for this problem? I'm in the same situation : Navigation data in car incomplete or manipulated. Have it checked by your Service Partner


----------



## Blewis552003 (Aug 14, 2016)

Does anyone have a solution to this problem?


----------

